# Dynamat: is it worth the price you pay?



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Greetings,

I am building my first home theater and have looked into two products from Dynamat: "En - Wall" and "Dynabox". Do these products really improve the sound or dispersion of the speakers? I will have 2 in-wall FR/FL, in-wall center and four in-ceiling speakers which are a combination of reference and MC series RBH speakers. Also, how much can I expect to spend on this SCHTUFF?

Thanks for your help all and happy holidays! :T

~Matthew


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

??? What happened to the MLs?


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Andre said:


> ??? What happened to the MLs?


Two words: MY WIFE. She shot down the whole project. It sucks but I have to move on and work with a smaller budget.

Andre: You have no idea how bummed I am about this. I will have to wait and save before going over to the MLs. I have the money now, but do not have support from the department head: my wife!

~Matthew


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

:sad:Bummer

Ok to answer your question I would ask RBH. The speakers and crossovers are build for a certain size cavity, boxing them in may affect what the engineer intended so I would ask them what effect it would have.

So what is your budget now for the whole theater? I take it the Marantz/Emotiva has been scrapped? the projector?


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Andre said:


> :sad:Bummer
> 
> OK, to answer your question I would ask RBH. The speakers and crossovers are build for a certain size cavity, boxing them in may affect what the engineer intended so I would ask them what effect it would have.
> 
> So what is your budget now for the whole theater? I take it the Marantz/Emotiva has been scrapped? the projector?


Marantz/Emotiva still in play but, I probably will not need that much power due to the downsizing of the system. Then again, since I plan on upgrading 3 years to my true love, the MLs, I may just drop the cash for it now. The projector is the DLA-X700R/DLA-RS57. The new model (I am on a list for that one). Theater budget is $10,000 - $15,0000 - a far cry from the original $25,000 I was looking to invest.

Matthew


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

I am also going with a Black Diamond 106" fixed screen. Based on my research, the better screens eliminate more ambient light and provide much better picture quality.

~Matthew


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok. First why inwalls? When you do upgrade the walls will have to be patched and repainted, if all the walls are the same you will end up painting the whole room to match it correctly.

Make sure the RBH inceiling speakers require the same size hole as the MLs you wish to upgrade to or you will be doing more cutting. I believe the the RBH tweeters are aimable to some extent so that will help some

Do you think you can get the ML inceilings and some other front speakers so you don't have to worry about them later?

I would look at what nicers speakers are currently available in the used market in your area for the 2-3 year stopgap.

The Black D is an exceptionally nice screen as it can display images in the light and dark. Expensive imho but if you can afford it...nice. Get a pro to frame it and the screen material can crease.


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

*~M*



Andre said:


> Ok. First why inwalls? When you do upgrade the walls will have to be patched and repainted, if all the walls are the same you will end up painting the whole room to match it correctly.
> 
> Make sure the RBH inceiling speakers require the same size hole as the MLs you wish to upgrade to or you will be doing more cutting. I believe the the RBH tweeters are aimable to some extent so that will help some
> 
> ...


Andre: I get the idea you do not like RBH!  I had not thought about a hybrid approach. I will run the numbers on getting the Vanquish in-ceilings with the rest still being RBH. I am sold on these speakers being a short term solution. As far as patching is concerned, I have a plan. I like the look and benefits of acoustic panels covering the speaker wall. When the time comes to patch it up, I will use custom panels to hide the patching. In addition, The side walls will be a deep, dark maroon that will tie in nicely with the speaker wall.

One question for you: Is Dyanamat worth it? :spend:

~Matthew


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh I don't mind RBH I look at it as something I am going to have to sell in a few years, inwall may be harder. As for the Dynamat I wouldn't bother for a non permanent solution. The dynamat would absorb some vibration but not enough to matter in my opinion with the RBH's 5 inch drivers. 

If you are installing them yourself I would still contact RBH and ask them to provide "best practice" installation methods for the specific speaker your intending to install. 

Are your SVS subs still a go?


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Andre said:


> Oh I don't mind RBH I look at it as something I am going to have to sell in a few years, inwall may be harder. As for the Dynamat I wouldn't bother for a non permanent solution. The dynamat would absorb some vibration but not enough to matter in my opinion with the RBH's 5 inch drivers.
> 
> If you are installing them yourself I would still contact RBH and ask them to provide "best practice" installation methods for the specific speaker your intending to install.
> 
> Are your SVS subs still a go?


PB13s are green lighted! I cannot wait to get those babies in the house!

As always Andre, thanks for your insight and expertise.

~Matthew


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

No problem,

PB oh I thought you were getting the PC's or did the wife dislike the cylinders.


----------

